# CAO Black Bengal Cigar Review - Better than a 7.60



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick has a lot of qualities I am not hearing about from the other people, It is better than the reviews are stating I feel, it burns slow and...

Read the full review here: CAO Black Bengal Cigar Review - Better than a 7.60


----------

